
Sergey Brin's Home Page from the Late 90s - davidlee1435
http://infolab.stanford.edu/~sergey/
======
ndh2
Archive.org's first snapshot of google.stanford.edu:
[https://web.archive.org/web/19981111183552/http://google.sta...](https://web.archive.org/web/19981111183552/http://google.stanford.edu/)

~~~
profunctor
> Index contains ~25 million pages (soon to be much bigger)

he was not wrong

------
fred_is_fred
In the late 1990s you weren't a real CS grad student unless you wrote some
kind of tool for dealing with LaTex and apparently Sergey is no exception.

------
jason_slack
So many broken links now!

~~~
mrspeaker
I wonder if there will ever be monetary value in non-broken links... which
links would you invest in?

